# Change of address



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Dear Committee,

I've just moved house, do I just send an email to the [email protected] email address?

I've got my post redirected, so I won't miss issue 2 of the mag ;D

Cheers,
Scott.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

send an email to [email protected] and we'll update your records.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Have done, cheers ;D


----------

